# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hemianthus callitrichoides



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hemianthus callitrichoides

*Some information:*
Light: High-Very High

Growth: Can be medium to very fast, depending on the light level.

Pruning: Mow the lawn when it gets too thick.

Specials: Nothing too fancy, even though it is still hard to get a hold of it in many areas. Growth is actually very similar to H.micranthemoides, if not easier.

Experiences: In its initial stage, HC grows fairly slowly but steady. Once it becomes settled, though, be ready for a super-sonic take off! If you supply it with everything it needs(high light, CO2, nutrients), you will have more than you could ever bargain for.

Planting: Some do it by a bunch, while others do it by individual plant. Whatever works. For a faster spread, plant approximately 1 cm apart, if you have enough plant.










This picture was from a set up done by Luis Navarro at Rodolfo's house. It shows how HC is typically planted.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I am just about to plant some........

Bill


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

it didn't work for me, i'm not sure why though.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

now this is a healthy patch of HC:
http://www.e-aquaria.com/aforest/aqua_forest_14.jpg


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that is simply beautiful. at this point, i can only dream.....


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

based on my experiences growing this plant, I have found that light is the critical factor. The ligthing needs to be intense. I have not found it to do badly when I dont dose anything for many days, as long as the light levels are maintained. I always grew it in tanks with diy co2, so it takes the fluctuations in co2 pretty well. I know people grow it very well under metal halides. I have grown boatloads of it under power compacts. My light levels are 4wpg on a 18g tank and 8wpg on a 10g tank.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Baj,
I grow this in 2.4wpg, light is not a factor, I've heard of people growing this in less than 2. 
If you have a consistant fert regime and CO2 this plant will grow like all weeds in the tank.
I think high light may lead to faster growth but I can't confirm this.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have a question for all of you guys that grow HC well:

what is your gh and kh, and do you think that is a factor?


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Russel,
I've never tested for gh, and I've never been able to get an accurate reading of my kh because of my Eco complete substrate ( I received a bag or bags that contained extremely high content of calcium, when they figure this out they started adding some sort of buffer, this turns out to be the milky white substance people have reported on, at least that's my understanding)


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, i hope it's not a hardness issue anyways, but i can grow most other plants fine. i did kill tonina sp. with my hardness


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Here in Houston, our water is pretty hard(Just ask Luis). We don't have problems growing HC or anything similar. Some of us do have a lil trouble getting the Tonina to take off. Maybe it will be the water hardness that we can play around and fine tune to see what works.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

have you ever grown hc emersed?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I am growing some emersed right now. They are in the transition stage. Luis and others have grown them emersed and they look awesome.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i would love to see some pics







does it grow faster emersed? also, how long does it take to change over?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Under the optimal condition, which is what my friends have, HC will take off in short time. I should take pictures of their emersed plants cus they look almost similar to the submersed, with a more crisp look. By optimal, I mean MH, nutrient, CO2, etc... Of course HC is a very versatile plant that it can do well in almost any situation, provided their basic requirments are met.

Just go ahead and try some for yourself. What do you have got to lose? In the mean time, I will take pictures of their set ups whenever I can, but with the end of year approaching, everyone I know is busy.

About the easiest way to go about this is to let some float on the surface. You can also try to tie them around a protruding branch. These are two ways I have observed so far that allow HC to grow emersed at a minimal time. You can pretty much do the same thing with any other plants. And I will show some picture of my own backyard set up later. Keep at it


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Scrophulariaceae 
Continent South America 
Region 
Country of origin Cuba 
Height 5-3 cm 
Width 3-10+ cm 
Light requirements low-very high 
Temperature 18-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5-7,5 
Growth medium 
Demands medium

Hemianthus callitrichoides is one of the smallest aquarium plants in the world, and creeps over the bottom with millimetre-sized round leaves. If planted in small clumps a few centimetres apart, it will spread rapidly and cover the bottom like a carpet. Hemianthus callitrichoides is an attractive foreground plant for small aquariums, and makes few demands. Found on Cuba west of Havana. [Tropica]


----------



## kotoeloncat (Mar 17, 2006)

I got a question regarding this plant,

can you plant this tied to a driftwood or rock, or does it have to be planted into substrate


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It can be done. However, since it being a stem plant, it is therefore best planted in the substrate so its roots can absorb nutrients. But yes, to answer your question, it can be done.

The easiest way for me is to use a rubber band. You don't even notice it once it sinks into the plants bunch.


----------



## pophead (May 7, 2006)

I am about to get some of this plant from a Big Al's close to me. my 55g tank has 140watts of flourescent white/plant light and a flourite red substrate. I can't wait till I get it!!!


----------

